# Wabi Kusa misting?



## Sacha (14 Aug 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I'm a bit confused about the wabi- kusa misting procedure. 

How often should we mist?

Should we use tap water, RO water, or some kind of EI mix? 

Thanks.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Aug 2014)

RO or tap, if it's a bowl, best to keep wabi's inside a clear plastic bag to start and slowly raise it allowing the plant to adapt to drier conditions.


----------



## Sacha (14 Aug 2014)

Thanks! 
Does it not make a difference whether you use tap or RO? 
What about people who use an EI mix?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Aug 2014)

EI can burn the leaves, tap can leave calcium marks on leaves.
Feed the base and just use ro for moisture.


----------

